# Tri-Tronics Holsters



## FPA Ammo (Jan 13, 2012)

What do you guys suggest for holsters while field hunting (Goose, Pheasant Ducks) for the Tube Style Transmitters? I would like one so I could wear it around my neck like a lanyard.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gundogsupply has a cheap one they use for promotion purposes.


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

Look a the one from Avery


----------



## Carter (Dec 13, 2008)

I never lilked the holsters


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Which tube style do you have? The new G3's are smaller than the older ones and the Avery one I bought was alittle big, I had to stuff the bottom with paper towel so the buttons would line up with the holes. I since bought TT holster.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

When training if my controller is not in my hand, it's in my back pocket. 

But when we are hunting I use the TT holster and have it on a retractable cord like T-Reign's product - 










It keeps the controller handy in front rather than digging into a pocket or risk it falling out of one.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Carter said:


> I never lilked the holsters




Me niether and I absolutely hate it hanging from my neck, calls and whistles are bad enough.
I buy nothing but the carpentar style jeans. Transmitter fits perfectly in the little on the side of the right leg. Very easy access and it stays put when you want it to. Drives me nuts if I wear a regular pair of jeans when working a dog and have to stuff it in the back pocket.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Me niether and I absolutely hate it hanging from my neck, calls and whistles are bad enough.
> I buy nothing but the carpentar style jeans. Transmitter fits perfectly in the little on the side of the right leg. Very easy access and it stays put when you want it to. Drives me nuts if I wear a regular pair of jeans when working a dog and have to stuff it in the back pocket.


XXXXX 2!!
Plus the Dickey brand jeans from walmart out last a lot of other jeans out there. 23.00 for a pair of jeans is a good price.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an Avery holster and hang the transmittor on the left shoulder of my waders when hunting. In the field or training carpenter pants pocket like everyone else.


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a custom leather holster that has a snap link that I hook on to my belt loop. The controls face to the front and you don't have to try to fish your controller out of your pocket in order to make a correction. The holster was made by Mike Rathke, 317-313-4746. The holster is very well made and keeps the controller where you can reach it immediately. Here is a picture.















Call Mike or contact me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I really like my Avery holster for my TT2 Flyway Special. When I went to the Flyway Special 3 The Avery holster didn't fit. Avery also said they were not going to make one to fit the new version.  I've since gone to a TriTronics holster I bought from LCS. It works but no where near as nice as the old Avery one. I clip my holster to my Avery neoprene shell vest.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Me niether and I absolutely hate it hanging from my neck, calls and whistles are bad enough.
> I buy nothing but the carpentar style jeans. Transmitter fits perfectly in the little on the side of the right leg. Very easy access and it stays put when you want it to. Drives me nuts if I wear a regular pair of jeans when working a dog and have to stuff it in the back pocket.


I keep my G3 transmitter in my hand at all times when training. 

When waterfowl hunting, I also don't want any more junk around my neck than I already have.

I use an Avery Holster for the G3 transmitter. Then I use a carabeener clip and clip it to the left suspender strap on my waders. (I shoot right-handed and want that side clear)

This keeps the transmitter in ready reach. If I'm wading above waist deep water, I'm sure to flip that holster up and over so the thing is inside my wader tops until I reach a lower spot. 

Ever since I read the story about the dog getting shocked by a transmitter dropped in saltwater, I'm extra careful to keep my transmitter dry at all times.

Chris


----------

